# Trujillo y Victor Larco 2011 | By Trujillo_Rocks



## Trujillo_Rocks (Nov 25, 2006)

espero sean de su agrado


----------



## Trujillo_Rocks (Nov 25, 2006)

lamentable la luna del auto... hubiesen salido mucho mejores fotos 

Pero tengan la certeza que en mi proxima visita será mejor


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

Urbanización Las Palmas!!!

Me fascina esa urbanización es tan playera, tan tranquila.....está bien alejada del centro de Trujillo y no pasa casi carros, hasta aislado uno se siente por ahí.

Buenas fotos Rocks!


----------



## Trujillo_Rocks (Nov 25, 2006)

a mi tbm me gusta muchisimo esa urbanización amigo...


----------



## MIKE_USA2004 (Jul 28, 2008)

ESA URBANIZACION LAS PALMAS ESTA CHEVERE, CON ESAS PALMERAS TIENE UN AIRE CARIBENO. ESPERAMOS MAS FOTOS


----------



## DefKoRnes (Dec 17, 2008)

Increíble cuánto hay por mostrar de la ciudad, excelentes tus fotos Rocks.


----------



## Oscar10 (Jul 10, 2009)

*Muy bonito Las Palmas.*


----------



## CHIMUCHIK (May 23, 2007)

Chévere La Palmas..... me parece o ¿en unas fotos se ve un edificio diseñado por SKy?


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

CHIMUCHIK said:


> Chévere La Palmas..... me parece o ¿en unas fotos se ve un edificio diseñado por SKy?


Sí, en la última foto.


----------



## angelex69 (Jan 5, 2009)

*Con ésta me quedo, recontra tranquis estas calles.*


----------



## Oscar10 (Jul 10, 2009)

*Las Cucardas.*


----------



## Claudia4681 (Aug 16, 2007)

Muy bonitas fotos paisano!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CondeSky1 (Jul 21, 2008)

¡¡¡QUÉ GRANDE ESTÁ LA CIUDAD METRÓPOLI!!!!. Nunca he ido por allí. Esa urbanización Las Palmas es nueva para mí. Quisiera ir y caminar por esa avenida donde están las palmeras, que son idénticas a las que hay en la avenida El Golf; pero no se cómo llegar, ni que bus tomar. Gracias TRUJILLO_ROCKS, por tus fotos.


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

CondeSky1 said:


> ¡¡¡QUÉ GRANDE ESTÁ LA CIUDAD METRÓPOLI!!!!. Nunca he ido por allí. Esa urbanización Las Palmas es nueva para mí. Quisiera ir y caminar por esa avenida donde están las palmeras, que son idénticas a las que hay en la avenida El Golf; pero no se cómo llegar, ni que bus tomar. Gracias TRUJILLO_ROCKS, por tus fotos.


No hay bus para llegar a las Palmas, La avenida el Golf te lleva hacia las palmas, solo la sigues defrente hasta unas dos cuadras antes de topar con la via de evitamiento y ahi veras un letero que dice Las Palmas.


----------



## Trujillo_Rocks (Nov 25, 2006)

MIKE_USA2004 said:


> ESA URBANIZACION LAS PALMAS ESTA CHEVERE, CON ESAS PALMERAS TIENE UN AIRE CARIBENO. ESPERAMOS MAS FOTOS


Se me hace super playera esa zona 



DefKoRnes said:


> Increíble cuánto hay por mostrar de la ciudad, excelentes tus fotos Rocks.


La verdad, hay mucho... lastima que poco tiempo 



Oscar10 said:


> *Muy bonito Las Palmas.*


Gracias, qe bueno que te gusto 



CHIMUCHIK said:


> Chévere La Palmas..... me parece  o ¿en unas fotos se ve un edificio diseñado por SKy?


Aja.. en la ultima jeje



Claudia4681 said:


> Muy bonitas fotos paisano!!!!!!!!!!!


Gracias estimada Claudita por darte una vueltita por mi thread 



CondeSky1 said:


> ¡¡¡QUÉ GRANDE ESTÁ LA CIUDAD METRÓPOLI!!!!. Nunca he ido por allí. Esa urbanización Las Palmas es nueva para mí. Quisiera ir y caminar por esa avenida donde están las palmeras, que son idénticas a las que hay en la avenida El Golf; pero no se cómo llegar, ni que bus tomar. Gracias TRUJILLO_ROCKS, por tus fotos.


Un gusto estimado Conde


----------



## Trujillo_Rocks (Nov 25, 2006)

Nuevamente, espero que les gusten las fotos...


----------



## MIKE_USA2004 (Jul 28, 2008)

ESA ES LA URB. EL GOLF?
HERMOSAS FOTOS


----------



## Trujillo_Rocks (Nov 25, 2006)

^^ es la avenida el Golf Amigo... no dio tiempo para entrar a la urbanizacion, pero en la proxima lo hare


----------



## ELMER71 (Oct 23, 2010)

Sensacionales tus fotos Rocks!!!


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

Esa es la Avenida El golf, que es el límite entre la Urb. El Golf y la Urb. Palmeras del Golf.


----------



## Alexei27 (Feb 8, 2010)

Bonitas fotografias, mi ciudad tan hermosa como siempre XD :banana:. Trujillo pone...:rofl:


----------



## ALTIPLANO (Apr 9, 2010)

muy buenas las fotos

son nuevas fotos que nos ilustran mejor
el crecimiento y belleza de la ciudad de trujillo


----------



## ELMER71 (Oct 23, 2010)

Para no perder la secuencia...



Trujillo_Rocks said:


> Nuevamente, espero que les gusten las fotos...


----------



## uomo_111 (Oct 30, 2007)

*Cada vez Trujillo se pone mas prolija*


----------



## Aedus (Dec 29, 2006)

Buena recopilación de fotos Trujillo-Rocks. Las áreas verdes bien cuidadas.


----------



## Ba‘al Zevûv (Feb 7, 2010)

Muy buenas fotos! Gracias por mostrarlas.. Bacàn Trujillo


----------



## CHIMUCHIK (May 23, 2007)

La zona con más "movimiento" de El Golf.


----------



## Mr Joven (Sep 30, 2011)

Déjame felicitarte Trujillo_Rocks:banana::banana:..que buen trabajo y muy buenas fotos que muestra la belleza que existe en Trujillo. 

*¡Trujillo tiene lo suyo, y lo comparte con orgullo!*


----------



## ALTIPLANO (Apr 9, 2010)

mas fotos por favor

queremos mas fotos de victor larco


----------



## vial12 (Dec 7, 2010)

Trujillo_Rocks said:


> mas fotos... espero tbm sean de su agrado


*QUE ALUCINANTE TRUJILLO...¡¡¡*

sinceramente que lindas y apacibles urbanizaciones... se nota la buena calidad de vida que se tiene estas urbanizaciones trujillanas...:banana:

Saludos y felictaciones a los que hicieron dichas zonas residenciales, su gente y a so foristas que nos permiten conocerlas por medio de sus grandiosas imagenes..:lol:

felicitaciones y gracias totales...:cheers::cheers::cheers:


----------



## Alone in the dark (Jun 1, 2011)

excelentes fotos!


----------



## Stacy Conner (Apr 7, 2007)

Muy buens fotos, de lo que se conoce como El Golf ya está "Ls Palmeras" ojalá puedas poner fotos del "el golf", zona del hotel el golf


----------



## rafo18 (Mar 9, 2005)

Wow! como Trujillo rejuvenecio en mi imaginario :lol:: si que crecio


----------



## AQPCITY (Sep 13, 2007)

El sol y el cielo despejado le hacienta muy bien a la ciudad.


----------



## Trujillo_Rocks (Nov 25, 2006)

Muchas gracias a todos los que se han dado un tiempo de postear, todavía tengo algunas (pocas) fotos para subir. Pero el proximo fin de semana estaré en Trujillo y aprovecharé de tomar más fotos


----------



## Trujillo_Rocks (Nov 25, 2006)

fotos variadas

California









Avenida Mansiche









Avenida Juan Pablo II - Universidad Nacional de Trujillo










Un par del Centro historico



















Me parece que esto es Las Palmas


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

Que hermoas fotos!!!

La foto de Mansiche con los árboles esta preciosa!!!

La primera foto rocks, no es California es La Arboleda.

Muchos confunden...pero la Av. Los angeles separa La Arboleda de Califa.

Muy buenas fotos rocks! tienes que tomar más!


----------



## Trujillo_Rocks (Nov 25, 2006)

^^ muchas gracias libidito, si tengo mas que me faltan poner  ... Pero este fin de semana que viene ire por mas!


----------



## Trujillo_Rocks (Nov 25, 2006)

Gracias tbm por la corrección Libidito, siempre pensé que era California, pero entonces por escasos metros no lo es


----------



## Trujillo_Rocks (Nov 25, 2006)

y es el momento de pasar de pagina


----------



## Trujillo_Rocks (Nov 25, 2006)

se agradecen los comentarios chicos


----------



## Trujillo_Rocks (Nov 25, 2006)

diferentes zonas


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

Rocks buenas fotos!!!


----------



## Trujillo_Rocks (Nov 25, 2006)

Bueno ya quedan pocas fotos... una pequeña tanda mas y se acabaron...

Para la "segunda etapa" del thread otras zonas de la ciudad...


----------



## cholotrux (Apr 14, 2011)

Increibles tus tomas amigo Trujillo_Rocks, se nota recontra pujante y bien desarrollada esta gran ciudad, eje del norte del Peru.

Sin dudas Trujillo, ya esta en otro level.


----------



## ELMER71 (Oct 23, 2010)

Incomparable, inigualable, inalcanzable...Grande Trujillo...:banana::banana::banana:


----------



## Trujillo_Rocks (Nov 25, 2006)

gracias por sus comentarios chicos... 










a esta polleria lo mata el amarillo se veria muy bien con un color mas sobrio y claro sin esas letras...


----------



## Trujillo_Rocks (Nov 25, 2006)

Para fomentar un poco la participacion, les agradecere mucho si me pueden sugerir algunos lugares.
He pensado en Primavera, Las Quintanas, Santa Inés, San Fernando, Santa María El Golf, Mochica. 
Espero sus sugerencias


----------



## Trujillo_Rocks (Nov 25, 2006)

se me quedo esta foto...


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

Que bien estan estas zonas de trujillo... Buenas fotos


----------



## Dkrilim (Feb 23, 2011)

Trujillo_Rocks said:


> Para fomentar un poco la participacion, les agradecere mucho si me pueden sugerir algunos lugares.
> He pensado en Primavera, Las Quintanas, Santa Inés, San Fernando, Santa María El Golf, Mochica.
> Espero sus sugerencias


Creo que no se ha tomado muchas fotos de San Fernando y Mochica....seria bueno que te des una vuelta por allá.....si no fuera mucho pedir...!!!!


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

Rocks, hermosas fotos! gracias por postear

Amigo haber si salimos conmigo a tomar fotos, conosco lugares donde tomar pero si tienes movilidad sería excelente!


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

Donde queda este edificio?



Trujillo_Rocks said:


> se me quedo esta foto...


----------



## angelex69 (Jan 5, 2009)

Libidito said:


> Donde queda este edificio?


En la Urb. Las Palmas del Golf II, casi llegando a la urb. Palma Real.

Esta precioso ese edificio. El render lo posteé semanas atrás.


----------



## angelex69 (Jan 5, 2009)

Trujillo_Rocks said:


> Para fomentar un poco la participacion, les agradecere mucho si me pueden sugerir algunos lugares.
> He pensado en Primavera, Las Quintanas, Santa Inés, San Fernando, Santa María El Golf, Mochica.
> Espero sus sugerencias


Cuando estes por Primavera, Las Q..., Santa Inés, S.F. me pasas la voz para acompañarte, y ahi estaremos.


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

Asu quedo super bien ese edificio, recuerdo haberle tomado fotos pero sin acabados!


----------



## Trujillo_Rocks (Nov 25, 2006)

Llego mañana a primera hora a Trujillo, viernes quizas les sea dificil, pero a ver si el sabado nos damos un tiempo y vamos a tomar fotos! coordinemos por PM


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

Yo no voy a Trujillo hasta el 07 de Diciembre 

De todos Rocks toma buenas fotos! kay:


----------



## Oscar10 (Jul 10, 2009)

Trujillo_Rocks said:


> a esta polleria lo mata el amarillo se veria muy bien con un color mas sobrio y claro sin esas letras...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Pienso lo mismo, en vez de amarillo le caeria bien el blanco.

Muy buenas fotos, se ve buena la zona.*


----------



## egusquizacosta (Mar 9, 2006)

Oscar10 said:


> *Pienso lo mismo, en vez de amarillo le caeria bien el blanco.
> 
> Muy buenas fotos, se ve buena la zona.*


En definitiva que no sea el local del Chicken King ni pollerias de la competencia.


----------

